# Roadster Wind Deflector (Windbreak) Replacement



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Whilst fixing the plastic surround I managed to put a hole in the wind deflector 

Any repair tips gratefully appreciated.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yikes! That does not look like a fun repair!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Sellotape.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Any chance of revealing any removal/refitting secrets Sir Swiss?

At some point I would like to get the wind deflector frame powder coated due to a small amount of corrosion.

Is it easy to take out and remove the mesh?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's covered in the workshop manual _A005TT00420 - General Body Repairs, Interior_ and it does NOT look like fun to get out of there. From the parts list, the screen (Item #3) is listed as a separate item, but no telling what a replacement will cost or if Audi will even sell it as an individual part.

Pay close attention to the parts list as item #13 is a pop-rivet and in the parts list Item #14 refers to "P/N 8J7 898 956 Repair Set Windbreak". Hopefully it doesn't require removing the entire assembly just to get the screen out.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 62-862030/

















Looks like there's a few on eBay. Just be sure the one you buy is in better shape than yours!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8J-M ... 3435556797
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Audi-Tt-TTS-Ttr ... 4342716844


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for the advice - I think the seal aroud the edge may well pull out & a search reveals suitable mesh material - will take some pictures if attempted but will likely need some cream in advance for the pain in my arse I expect either way replacement or repair.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you go through the pain to do this, please document it as it will make an excellent DIY. I've been searching multiple Forums and can't find anyone who's done this on a Mk2. Even my local friend at the German Audi dealership was kind enough to send me a couple of pics, but it's the same ones from the workshop manuals we have in the Forum.

Maybe heavy duty window screens would be good. I'll check at work in our industrial catalogs and see if there's anything suitable. I'll also see if I can figure out who ACA is (the OEM manufacturer...??) and contact them. Often, like Webasto was for the top, they're pretty helpful.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Perhaps I should look outside the box.

http://www.invisible-mending.co.uk/


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Found them - FKT GmbH!

I've sent an email requesting installation/removal instructions and to see if they sell the fabric. Will keep you posted.

*EDIT* - No luck I'm afraid 

_Hello,

We are sorry, but unfourtunately it is not possible to order spareparts by a supplier from an OEM, in this case Audi. For this you have to contact an Audi dealer.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Guido Günthner
Geschäftsführer
FKT GmbH
Schreinerstr. 2
85104 Pförring
http://www.fkt-gmbh.com _

https://www.fkt-gmbh.com/produkte/produ ... indschott/


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking at my own wind breaker this evening, I thought it might be easier to just make the screen replacement with the frame in place, rather than trying to remove the frame from the vehicle, given the drama-fest that would be.

If you can't find the material from OEM, this might be the next best option -

https://www.flyscreenqueen.co.uk/access ... erial.html










Or for OEM material, these guys might be an option - ( https://www.ebay.de/itm/254164474203 )

Cabrio Supply
https://www.cabriosupply.nl/over-ons
Rutger Kremer
Radeweg 25
8171MD Vaassen
Niederlande


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

But, but, but, what about those of us that want to repowdercoat the frame?  :lol:

Is it do-able to remove the material without destroying it?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Me thinks you are about to become the Forum wind breaker expert on both removal and repair.

Congrats! Be sure to take lots of pictures!


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmmm, still got the headlights and a thermostat to do yet.... 

Think this will be a winter job :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If any of you guys are near a breaker who's advertised a screen on eBay, it might be worth contacting them and making a trip to check it out in person. While you're there, see if they're willing to let you see the donor vehicle so you can figure out the best way to remove it.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Just take it to a soft top repair shop.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> If any of you guys are near a breaker who's advertised a screen on eBay, it might be worth contacting them and making a trip to check it out in person. While you're there, see if they're willing to let you see the donor vehicle so you can figure out the best way to remove it.


I took the plastic cover panel underneath the roll over hoops off behind the seats on the bulkhead and from memory the wind break appeared to be accessible from there.

Was a real pain to get it put back squeak free!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just looking through the workshop manual and it seems that's pretty much exactly how you get there. Plus you have to disconnect the seat belt anchor in order to get it through the cover. From this third image, also from the same workshop manual, you can get a better idea of what things would look like with the top still in place, but completely open and with the flaps down.

Although the workshop manual states the flaps can be left closed, they easy enough to remove. I'd probably pull them out just to get them out of the way and tuck towels on either side just in case a screw or something gets loose. Anything that falls into that 'abyss" under the flaps will not be fun to retrieve.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORSCHE-911- ... 4302809109

I've just pushed a buy it now on this which looks a good bet - the fabrics I've seen which started as insect screen mesh look too stiff to be pushed into the rim by the plastic surround.

I see the Porsche one comes with instructions but Audi one makes no mention of this. Clearly the Audi philosophy has even infected non-OEM suppliers ha ha!

There are 2 metres of fabric so I have a few chances to get it right or offer up to members if I manage to get right first time. Will take pictures - most likely next weekend. Will start by prying off the flexible plastic surround with one of those trim lifters. Wish me luck!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

happychappy said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you guys are near a breaker who's advertised a screen on eBay, it might be worth contacting them and making a trip to check it out in person. While you're there, see if they're willing to let you see the donor vehicle so you can figure out the best way to remove it.
> ...


It was putting back the surrounding fascia firmly after replacing roof drains that lead to the hole arriving in the fabric :-(


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ JohnnyFarmer - Here's the email response from Cabrio Supply. It's the same company you're bidding on at eBay.

_Mr. Sir,

The mesh material that we use is also used in some Audi Wind deflectors. If we repair customer wind deflectors we also use this type of mesh.

If you order mesh we always deliver a manual how to install the new mesh. We do not have any instructions how to remove the wind deflector from the car.

Best regards / Mit freundlichen Grüßen/ Met vriendelijke groet,

Harry van Gelder

Telefoon: +31 (0)55 3601168
E-mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.cabriosupply.com
PayPal: [email protected]_


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

I've tried removing the rubber flange from the metal surround to free up the gauze fabric. It's so well stuck in that the rubber feels like it would be permanently deformed if pulled hard enough. Warming might help it - but looks like I'll be getting a replacement from eBay. I will write up the steps with pictures- but might be a while.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

That's a pain...

Looks like a quick rub down and touch up with a brush might be the order of the day in my case then.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ JohnnyFarmer - did you ever get around to this repair or are you waiting for better weather? Really looking forward to adding this to the Roadster Compendium! 

I wonder if it might be worth buying a screen from a wrecking yard just to figure out what it takes to get it apart without destroying yours.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Happy New year - thanks for the reminder - I've not done the repair yet but your reminder was fortuitous as I've collected option one as below today. I'll try the invisible mend to start with then if no luck will dismantle the cabin to get behind the back seats. I also have the spare wind break from the breakers in the garage.
Also I want replace the bluetooth module for a newer one as I have a really annoying connection chime which is too loud - there appears to be an option to code it out but my module won't take the code so there's a new one waiting for more time - to get the pasenger seat out when If need be I'll look at the wind break replacement - that's a whole weekend really. And.... Whilst the seat(s) are out why not get them re-furbed -
So the job really is as long as ther proverbial piece of string.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like you've got enough there to keep you busy most of 2020. Happy New Year!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

I've had a go with the needle & thread - failed - far too much tension in the material which is clearly very elastic - think of a pair of tightly stretched stockings (steady now) nigh on impossible - though I could get the edges together it looked worse than the hole.

So I'll pull it appart & record the process. - Plan replace wind break & then replace the material in the old one as experiment & spare


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Did you ever follow up with the screen material supplier in the NL? I believe they offered repair instructions when you purchased the repair material...??? would be interesting to know if they have specific instructions for the TT wind deflector since the OEM was less than helpful.

Cabrio Supply
https://www.cabriosupply.nl/over-ons
Rutger Kremer
Radeweg 25
8171MD Vaassen
Niederlande


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

So - I was doing a left flap R&R for jittery windows and noted some allen bolts near the centre of this picture which appeared to potentially attach the wind breaker.
To access these bolts you will need to remove the flap & servi mechanism on both sides see the flap R&R DIY in the knowledge base for this. 








The two allen bolts are circled below - the top one is easy enough to remove - the bottom one required the felt cover to be freed up by removing a nearby stud-stuly trim clip. There is not much space on the bottom one so a small ratchet handle & allen key head is what I used.









Unclip the plastic trim covering the anti-roll hoops through which the windbreak passes. You can do this without taking off the seatbeslts by running it along the belts & over the seats which are in their forward position. The clips uner this trim can be sharp so if pushing infront of your sead which are pulled & leant forwards - cover the seats with a towel to protect the leather.


















Same on other side - need to remove fabric/plastic trim below where servos attach with 'mushroom trim clips to enable access to lower allen bolt.

Will try to add more pictures & text description over the weekend - bottom line - replaced whole wind break & working - but in doing so found what may be a much easier route to repairing a torn mesh but if your motors are not working the whole thing needs to come out like this.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Once 2x allen bolts out on each side you need to remove the felt trim between the windbreaker & what would be your rear parcel shelf but is stowage for rear window & fabric roof. Multiple mushroom trim clips 2 on each side by the allen bolts & I think 5 across the back. To make space to do this you'll need to crack the roof 'closed' about 30 cm - that is the reason for not disconnecting the flap servos - no servo = no roof movement.








Remove the cable circled in yellow from the windbreak motor

Once you have removed the felt backing you'll be able to look down the back of the windbreak & see two Bowden cables attached with 'cable-tie trim clips' to the back of the windbreak - these need to be removed with a trim clip remover fork type tool - I used a door card clip remover. - You will now be able to begin to lift the windbreak free. The space left is in the photo below.

















Getting the new wind deflector in is simply a reversal of the process.
THere os a positioning lug on the deflector between the allen bolts & once this is engaged on each side the two bolts can be re-insertred & tightened - next re-attached the power connector & test the functioning.

The two top latch bowden cables can be reinserted to the back of the new windbreak - I broke on of the fixing studs so use some fabric electrical taps. 
Last re-attach the felt cover with 5 studs along the back which attahc to the new windbreak & leave the one each side till you are happy all is in & allen bolts are tight then refix the sides - bolt back on the flaps & away you go.

You can see where the trim clipd/studs hold the felt to the back of the windbreaker below


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

That's quite a job! Well done getting it out of there. Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Did the mk2 have the option of a glass windbreak like the mk1?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't believe so.

Oddly enough, according to notes in both the workshop manual and SSP391, not all Roadsters have them. But from the brochures I've looked through, at least in North America and Europe, it seems to be a standard feature and was never actually offered as an option.

I suspect like the manually operated roof, which was mentioned in the first Mk2 year model introduction, an optional wind deflector never actually happened and just became standard kit.

From the UK 2007 TT Brochure; "_Fully automatic electrically-operated soft top with integrated wind deflector (Roadster only)_"


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

I've tidied up/edited & added some more explanation/guide to the photos above.
After I took the old windbreaker apart I found that there was no way of removing the curtain part of the mechanism without removing the whole thing from the car. However once it is out the curtain can be dismantled & the fabric replaced - I'll try to add to this once I can find where I've hidden the fabric but for the meantime while complete windbreakers start at under £50 there is something to be said for replacing the whole thing.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Slightly off topic, but wind deflector related...

In your opinion is there anything in there that could rattle/buzz?

When I turn up the wick on my audio system I have some terrible noises coming from that area, really need to dismantle and correct.


----------

